
“The Precession of Simulacra” by Jean Baudrillard - barredo
http://continentcontinent.com/index.php/continent/article/viewArticle/91
======
vaughnkoch
If you're confused, you might want to read Richard Dawkins's general rebuttal
to this type of twaddle: <http://old.richarddawkins.net/articles/824>

------
cantastoria
Please tell me this a parody.

